# Chi diet help



## Sinead (Mar 5, 2013)

Right now rascal is on science plan small breed puppy food as he's quite fussy but recently he keeps eating alot of the staffys wagg puppy food and loves it and when the staffy is eating rascal refused to eat his own and always tries to dive in at Kodas food instead .... Does anyone know if it's ok for him to eat it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

The Wagg isn't going to do him any more harm than the Science Plan. Both are low quality, grain based kibbles, SP just costs a lot more because of how it is marketed, it is not a quality product. Have a look at whichdogfood.co.uk I would consider putting both pups on a better quality diet. The better foods aren't necessarily more expensive.


----------



## Sinead (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh ok thanks  I never knew this. My friend who has two chi's had first recommended the SP and at first I wasn't sure but when I first took him to the vet that's what he recommended to but I guess they just go on marketing and are probably paid to promote it ect. Think I will be changing his diet ASAP. Just not sure what to put him on as he's really fussy when it comes to food. 

Thankyou so much for your help and I now know vets are always right when it comes to diets!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sinead (Mar 5, 2013)

Oop Sorry that was mean to say vets are NOT always right lol! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

A LOT of vets in the UK push Science Plan, partly because they are paid to and partly because they don't know much about nutrition. 
If you ring or email the dog food companies, many will send you a free sample, so you can be sure he will eat it before you buy a bag. 
Eden Holistic and Canagan are both British made top quality, grain-free kibbles, they are comparable to the best imported brands such as Orijen, Fromm etc. Check out whichdogfood.co.uk and also dogfoodadvisor, which is American, but is great at showing you what to look for and avoid in a dog food.


----------



## Sinead (Mar 5, 2013)

That's great thank you so much for your help and advice  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

check out Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor 

Most here feed raw or Ziwi Peak


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Science Plan should be called Science Poison! 

If you want the very best diet for your dogs, looking into raw feeding, or at least partial raw and raw meaty bones to supplement whatever good grain free kibble you get. 

Tad more expensive, but what you pay out in food you'll save in vet bills and your dogs will be far healthier with sparkling teeth & healthy organs therefore living longer.


----------

